# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Hola

## VTHokie

Estoy nuevo aqui.  Me llamo Brandon y soy estudiante en los Estados Unidos. Hablo ingles y espanol y necesito ayuda con ruso. Si hay un rusohablante que quiere aprender espanol or ingles, le ayudare con ellos, y tambien ojala pueda ayudarme con ruso.

----------


## Wowik



----------


## giovanni

estas seguro que puedas hablar espanol?  Lei tu posto y me paracia que lo tuyo no fuera de un nativo... espanol es tu lingua segundo, verdad?

----------


## Wowik

> espanol es tu lingua segundo, verdad?

 No!
Еspanol es mi lingua quinto

----------


## giovanni

ow... pero estaba hablando a la otra...   ::   
y sola la quinta?  Espanol es mi sexta   :P

----------


## Cesar

> No!
> Еspanol es mi lingua quinto

 No obstante, est

----------


## Crassyo

quinta? sexta?  :: .  Yo apenas estoy en mi cuarta.

----------


## VTHokie

S

----------


## Galince

> quinta? sexta? .  Yo apenas estoy en mi cuarta.

   ::  Madre mia!! Sois genios o que?   ::   ::  
Yo hablo solo tres idiomas  :: 
Espa

----------


## uno

> Si hay un rusohablante que quiere aprender espanol or ingles, le ayudare con ellos, y tambien ojala pueda ayudarme con ruso.

 Si hay un rusohablante que quiera  aprender espa

----------


## Marilly

Hola!    ::  Estoy tambien nueva aqui. Me llamo Marina, vivo en Moscu. Hablo ruso y ingles, y espanol - un poco. Estudiaba Espanol en la Universidad pero ahora no lo uso en mi trabajo por desgracia. Por eso no he ablado espanol ace mucho tiempo y necesito ayuda con este idioma. Brandon! Sere contenta ayudarte con el ruso  ::  - es mi lengua materna.

----------


## Мистер Палево

¡Hola! Soy ruso y soy estudio español hoy día en Moscú (como lengua extranjera tercera)
Beber, pizarra, mañana, Javier, yo te amo  ::

----------


## radomir

> Hola!    Estoy tambien nueva aqui. Me llamo Marina, vivo en Moscu. Hablo ruso y ingles, y espanol - un poco. Estudiaba Espanol en la Universidad pero ahora no lo uso en mi trabajo por desgracia. Por eso no he ablado espanol ace mucho tiempo y necesito ayuda con este idioma. Brandon! Sere contenta ayudarte con el ruso  - es mi lengua materna.

   Soy también nueva aquí. ..... Por eso no he hablado español hace mucho tiempo ...Me alegrará ayudarte....
Saludos.

----------


## radomir

> Sí, estoy muy seguro que puedo hablar español como si sea mi segundo idioma.

 Estoy segurísimo (muy seguro) de que puedo hablar español como si fuera mi segundo...

----------


## lepensuer

> Hola!    Estoy tambien nueva aqui. Me llamo Marina, vivo en Moscu. Hablo ruso y ingles, y espanol - un poco. Estudiaba Espanol en la Universidad pero ahora no lo uso en mi trabajo por desgracia. Por eso no he ablado espanol ace mucho tiempo y necesito ayuda con este idioma. Brandon! Sere contenta ayudarte con el ruso  - es mi lengua materna.

 Hablo Spanish and English, Espanol es mi lengua nativa. Asi que puedo ayudarte con tu espanol sin problma alguno. En cambio pedire que me ayudes con mi Ruso. Tan solo estoy comenzando con el. 
Спасибо

----------


## Larisa

Hola!
Сейчас я учу испанский. С удовольствием пообщалась бы с испаноговорящим человеком  ::

----------

